# Baby Anna



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi guys! Stopping in to show you Anna, she's 5 months old and this was her yesterday.....











And this is Anna today after her first hair cut. I am head over heels in love with this girl. She is so precious.


----------



## Lilysdream (Aug 2, 2019)

Oh, I am so happy for you 😊 
She is so cute🧡
She looks precious 🧡


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She is precious. Pat you are going to give everyone puppy fevor.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> She is precious. Pat you are going to give everyone puppy fevor.


I am totally in love


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lilysdream said:


> Oh, I am so happy for you 😊
> She is so cute🧡
> She looks precious 🧡


Thank you, I think she kind of looks like Ava. And her personality is so sweet!!!


----------



## Baci's mom (Oct 9, 2020)

What a sweet, sweet girl!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Omgosh Pat...look at her face!! Anna is absolutely beautiful ❤ Congratulations...i didnt know you got another baby. Is she related to Ava...they resemble each other sooo much. Im so happy for you 💐


----------



## Lilysdream (Aug 2, 2019)

The A Team said:


> Thank you, I think she kind of looks like Ava. And her personality is so sweet!!!


I was wondering about her personality 😊
I am so happy for you.
She looks like Ava a lot 🧡


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Pat, Congratulations 
I am so overjoyed for you! Anna is a perfectly beautiful maltese puppy!....such a sweetheart! 😇
She is the perfect addition to your team! 
Yes..."Life is Good!"💗


----------



## Tedi’s mummy (Jan 18, 2021)

She’s such a little cutie 🥰 congratulations!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Saw her on FB---stinkin' cute! My heart is so happy w/you.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations Pat!
She is just beautiful. Such a sweet little face!
Enjoy every minute of puppyhood!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I saw her on FB, she's adorable Pat!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She does resemble Ava.


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

What a cutie! I totally see why you are in love!


----------



## Finn’s Mom (Barb) (Jun 14, 2020)

I am so happy for you. What a cutie!! ❤


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

The A Team said:


> Hi guys! Stopping in to show you Anna, she's 5 months old and this was her yesterday.....
> She is precious!!! Congratulations on having such an adorable new friend!
> Lainie
> View attachment 275473
> ...


----------

